# B.: Stegmann Gray Code Geber AG 626 XSR mit SSI Schnittstelle



## master (18 November 2006)

Hallo,
Verkaufe Stegmann Gray Code Geber mit SSi Schnittstelle.
Gebraucht und auf Funktion Geprüft. mit Flexkupplung und Anschlußstecker.


----------

